# Any reviews on anabolicjim



## Johngrover (Sep 17, 2018)

any reviews on anabolicjim


----------



## Jin (Sep 17, 2018)

Johngrover said:


> any reviews on anabolicjim



Did you try the search function?

I hear anabolicJimmie sells a tren/viagra injectable blend. Shoot it right in the tip


----------



## Johngrover (Sep 17, 2018)

Yes I did!


----------



## Jin (Sep 17, 2018)

Johngrover said:


> Yes I did!



So many UGls. Maybe somebody has experience with the one in question but doubtful. We’ll see.


----------



## Johngrover (Sep 17, 2018)

Thanks man I be watching


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 17, 2018)

never heard of them. is Jim's anabolics a private/local source?


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 17, 2018)

*Source ?*



Johngrover said:


> any reviews on anabolicjim



Edited to eliminate confusion.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Sep 17, 2018)

Ha ha ha this ****ing guy


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 17, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Are you sure it isn’t anabolicJIM?
> 
> I ordered from there once. Paid in nude pics  and got a dead fish in the mail and a threat of being killed with a katana. Scared me straight. Now I just use test boosters.



its only 9am my time and I think I have my daily laugh in for the day


----------



## Jin (Sep 17, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Are you sure it isn’t anabolicJIN?
> 
> I ordered from there once. Paid in nude pics  and got a dead fish in the mail and a threat of being killed with a katana. Scared me straight. Now I just use test boosters.



That fish was alive when I sent it.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 17, 2018)

It could’ve been perceived as either way of you didn’t open the package.. -schroedingers cat-


----------



## Jin (Sep 17, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> It could’ve been perceived as either way of you didn’t open the package.. -schroedingers cat-



He blinded them with SCIENCE!


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 17, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> It could’ve been perceived as either way of you didn’t open the package.. -schroedingers cat-



I had to look that one up.  Mind blown!


----------



## Jin (Sep 17, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> I had to look that one up.  Mind blown!



What? You don’t quantum physics?


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 17, 2018)

Jin said:


> What? You don’t quantum physics?



Quantum physics gives me a HADRON.

:32 (19):


----------



## Jin (Sep 17, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Quantum physics gives me a HADRON.
> 
> :32 (19):



So This is how you land all the chicks! With nerdy (funny) puns:32 (1):


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 17, 2018)

Jin said:


> So This is how you land all the chicks! With nerdy (funny) puns:32 (1):



Honestly this is how I landed “the one I fked up twice and got away” lol fml. 
But there will be more.. I’ve got a freshly made pharmacist Asian currently. We will see how it turns out.


----------



## Johngrover (Sep 17, 2018)

Sorry autocorrect got me.... reports on Jin... thanks again


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 17, 2018)

Johngrover said:


> Sorry autocorrect got me.... *reports on Jin*... thanks again



I died ...

someone give this man a report on Jin.


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 17, 2018)

Johngrover said:


> Sorry autocorrect got me.... reports on Jin... thanks again



I will take the blame for this one.......

Your auto correct was correct.  You meant Jim.

Jin is huge A$$ guy who lives in Japan, has a home gym we'd all die for, really would kill me with a katana, and who I like to give a hard time to out of jealousy.  

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Jin (Sep 17, 2018)

Johngrover said:


> Sorry autocorrect got me.... reports on Jin... thanks again



Oh shit. It’s the WADA imposter.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 17, 2018)

And to the OP I’ve ran across that website before but I don’t have anything to offer.. sorry bud. Most are going to tell you though, it’s a real gamble ordering from websites.


----------



## Johngrover (Sep 17, 2018)

Yeh in 04  It seemed way easer to source


----------

